# Tap Water



## youngy (7/7/08)

Hi all,

Going to do my third AG on the weekend. I have just made by Electric HLT which i am planning to use. It will be a 3 tier gravity system I will be using.

Previously I used to used filtered water (fill a 30L cube from Kitchen) and used my boil kettle as my HLT. So lifting the cube and pouring it was not to bad (1m off the ground)

Problem now is the HLT will be around 2+m off the ground and lifting it up there would not be fun.

I could get a pump to pump the water up to the HLT. (just a cheap little one)

or

Just fill it up with the garden hose.

The water will not be boiled in HLT it will be on a timer and the MashMaster controller preset ready to mash.

Do people use water straight from the garden hose?

Cheers,

Youngy


----------



## razz (7/7/08)

I used to Youngy, but now I use rainwater. Either way, I boil all my water.


----------



## Kleiny (7/7/08)

I use water from my rain water tank through a new hose just for brewing and it doesn't effect the taste
if i was to buy another hose i would just by a food grade caravan style hose from bunnings a bit dearer but probably worth it


----------



## mark_m (7/7/08)

I've filled with the garden hose for years with K&K, & have continued with AG.

I think as long as the connections are clean & you run the "standing" water out of the hose to eliminate surprises, shouldn't be a problem.

Have recently modified my HLT / bucket'o'death so that hose fitting snaps onto the ball valve, easier & drier than running a hose above head height & much easier to control.

Good luck.

Mark


----------



## Julez (7/7/08)

youngy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Going to do my third AG on the weekend. I have just made by Electric HLT which i am planning to use. It will be a 3 tier gravity system I will be using.
> 
> ...



I'd get a cheap aquarium pump (assuming you will be pumping cold water into HLT, then heating) and continue to filter to get rid of chlorine and other nasties. That will be an inexpensive solution, for what should theoretically result in better beer. The hose would be an easier solution, but more risk to beer quality.


----------



## youngy (7/7/08)

I might just go the pump option.

Anyone knows where to get a cheap water pump? bunnigns etc.... It will be used for filling the HTL with cold water only.

Cheers,

Youngy


----------



## ozpowell (7/7/08)

youngy said:


> Previously I used to used filtered water (fill a 30L cube from Kitchen) and used my boil kettle as my HLT. So lifting the cube and pouring it was not to bad (1m off the ground)
> 
> Problem now is the HLT will be around 2+m off the ground and lifting it up there would not be fun.



Why not make 2 or 3 trips to the kitchen with 10 or 15L?


----------



## sama (7/7/08)

thinking of grabbing one of these for a hlt to mash tun pump and just gravity draining mash tun to boiler.Might be what your looking for

http://www.rainwatertankpumps.com.au/prod1.htm


----------

